# craftsman dgt6000



## james huff (Jun 12, 2004)

battery went dead hour meter went from 6.0 hours to 55 hours any body have this happen.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Sounds like someone left the key on. I think several people on here have had this happen.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

james
Welcome to TF! Might be easier to just replace the gauge and either leave it on w/o starting for 6 hrs or just mentally add 6hrs to future readings. The tractor is so new it really doesn't make a difference if you adjust a new gauge or just add on menatally.


----------



## james huff (Jun 12, 2004)

yes grandson turn it on thanks for replys get new gauge.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Get a new gauge and take the tempting keys out of the tractor...or banish the grandson from the garage


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Well at least you know how long it takes to kill the battery! 
Argee has a good point hide the keys before the grandson starts it and kills more than the battery!


----------



## james huff (Jun 12, 2004)

got that right thanks for help.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Always take the keys out of the tractor. It can prevent a lot of problems.


----------

